# Just Picked Up My 25rs



## jerryrp (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello everyone... Just got home from picking up my 25RS. Yeah I know its not an Outback but looks the same. I started hanging around this forum and loved the Outback and all the topics here but things didn't work out the way I wanted in getting an Outback. Rockwood very similiar in layout and have owned others in the past. Hope to get an Outback when we upgrade.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats jerryrp on your new TT
and enjoy the camping in it and have lots of fun

Don


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Congrats on the new TT. Enjoy it and happy camping.

C-Mac


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

No one talk to him, he did not buy an Outback









Only kidding









Enjoy your new camper









John


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That's a nice looking TV and camper. Hope you enjoy it as much as we like our Outbacks. Are you the guy we said will have to do something special for our next rally?









I have the 25RSS and the plan works really well for us. Nice choice.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new TT









You will have blast camping with your family.

Pssss - If you hang around us...the Outback will rub off on you
















Have a great time with your new trailer sunny

Thor


----------



## jerryrp (Jan 29, 2006)

campmg said:


> That's a nice looking TV and camper. Hope you enjoy it as much as we like our Outbacks. Are you the guy we said will have to do something special for our next rally?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm the guy.







Do you have my Outbackers sticker to go over my TT.

Thanks


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome fellow Floridian! action action

You have the wrong RS, but you have the right web site! One out of 2 is great most anywhere!









Dan


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats on your new TT!!!.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new trailer. Hope you and your family have a great time with it.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> Hello everyone... Just got home from picking up my 25RS. Yeah I know its not an Outback but looks the same.


You are a very Brave Man Jerry.








Just kiddin








Congrats & Enjoy your new TT & Outbackers


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

jerryrp,

Hey, Jerry, does the rp stand for *R*est in *P*eace for not getting an Outback?









Seriously, though, congrats on a nice looking trailer. Hang around and post often.

Have a great summer!

Mark


----------

